# My set up ...



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Getting to grips with it all .... Just in time for the L1 in a couple of weeks .


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Like the atmospheric picture.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That grinder looks small, amazing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

thanks coffee diva, been playing around with some apps on the ipad . coffee chap your right, in that photo it looks very compact indeed. I could probably fit a mythos is there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Won't be humble for long. Ha,ha.


----------

